# Deer Blind replacement windows



## JJohnson34 (Jun 27, 2018)

Who makes the best quality, cheapest blind replacement windows that will ship in a week or 2?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Check out Dickenson feed store very knowledgeable hunters running the place and great replacement windows in stock


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Yup 
Do what Bubba said


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

http://deerviewwindows.com/

That's where I get mine...quality stuff and usually fast shipping if not during hunting season.

TH


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> http://deerviewwindows.com/
> 
> That's where I get mine...quality stuff and usually fast shipping if not during hunting season.
> 
> TH


Not my experience. I bought a couple of new blinds last year and they were to come with Deerview windows. The guy who builds the blinds couldn't get windows. Our blinds were ready and 6+ weeks later we still didn't have windows for them. Finally we called Deerview to see what the deal was because we thought maybe there was in issue with the blind builder not being able to get windows due to an outstanding balance or something like that and maybe we could pay for our windows and get them sent. The guy at Deerview was rude with us and then called the blind maker and chewed his butt, threatened to not sell him windows anymore because we called to see why it was taking so long to get our windows.

I will never buy windows from them again. What we received was the opposite of good customer service.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Weird unless that was during Harvey when their shop flooded. We've been buying windows from them for many years with not so much as a hiccup.

Maybe they just don't like Black Cats? 

TH


----------

